# mud or adhesive?



## disantodrywall

I always mud the wall then stick my tape then tape two coats over that some times three. Is that how everyone else does it or do any of you use the spray can adheasive to stick the tape to the walls then mud over that. MY only concern is how long will the adheasive last?


----------



## disantodrywall

the reason i ask is im trying to save time and get the best quality work possible. but not cut down on quality.


----------



## Young_Buck

I know a lot of people lay mesh tape down, and put premix over it. That's improper. Mesh tape should be embedded in a first coat of hot mud.

I equate mesh tape under a first coat to rebar on the bottom of a concrete slab.


----------



## disantodrywall

i use paper tape most of the time, but what i do is i put a coat of mud on the wall stick the tape then take my knife and go over it at a firm 45 degree angle and when that drys i go over it with at least two finish coats sometimes three if i feel it needs it. but i saw some adheasive in a spray can which im assuming is for that paper tape spraying it then sticking it. does it work and how well. or am i better sticking with the way i have been doing it.


----------



## trctimberworks

I am not positive but I think the spray adhesive is for sticking the plastic corner beads and such on.


----------



## katoman

If you want to save time - mix your finish mud wet, run the tape through the thin mud, (they make boxes for this) then apply the tape to the wall and skim.

I've seen drywallers who just use the dw box to hold the mud, and they hang the box around their neck.

If you go to a drywall tool store (even online) there are all kinds of tools to speed up the job.


----------



## sbcontracting

Not a full-time dw-er - but one of my guys was raving about spray adheisive.... I let him try it on the corners and it blew chunks. Did not stick...


----------



## Sir Mixalot

disantodrywall said:


> I always mud the wall then stick my tape then tape two coats over that some times three. Is that how everyone else does it or do any of you use the spray can adheasive to stick the tape to the walls then mud over that. *MY only concern is how long will the adheasive last*?


Go with your gut.:thumbsup: 
Embed the tape in mud or usr fiber-tape with hot mud.:thumbup:

-Paul


----------



## sbcontracting

Sir Mixalot said:


> with hot mud.:thumbup:
> 
> -Paul


How hot? I noticed when I picked up a batch of mud from local dw supplier, it was toasty warm! 

Also - is taping mud overrated? 

M


----------



## disantodrywall

well i used to use the fiber glass mesh tape but when ever i had to sand some of it, it alwasy ripped up a few starands of the fiber glass and pI$$$$ me off because it took more time to cut the little strands out and remud a thin layer then it was worth. so i switched to paper and been great for the most part with a few exceptions of the tape not sticking in a few spots once in a while.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Spray adhesive works with the trimtex crap but thats it. We had a crew that used the stuff but the voids remained behind the bead and we were constantly cutting out spots during punch out. Nothing beats metal bead, hot mud, and paper tape.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

If this was the diy forum id say use plaster of paris :laughing:

You should check it out disanto!


----------



## Big Shoe

disantodrywall said:


> well i used to use the fiber glass mesh tape but when ever i had to sand some of it, it alwasy ripped up a few starands of the fiber glass and pI$$$$ me off because it took more time to cut the little strands out and remud a thin layer then it was worth. so i switched to paper and been great for the most part with a few exceptions of the tape not sticking in a few spots once in a while.



Sounds to me like your still learning..............But I think you'll figure it all out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinwoodman

The only way I know to speed up the process is to use the hot mud and fiber tape. I had the issue with the fibers as well so I went a little heavy on the first coat and spread out the second and third coat. You will get the hang of it pretty fast. Good luck!!


----------



## svronthmve

Yes, stay away from the spray adhesive in my opinion. I used 3M brand (thought it would be good) on 1 job in my own house, and part of it failed & had to be re-done. The rest of it was hard to work with, but is still holding 2+ yrs later.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Young_Buck said:


> I know a lot of people lay mesh tape down, and put premix over it. That's improper. Mesh tape should be embedded in a first coat of hot mud.
> 
> I equate mesh tape under a first coat to rebar on the bottom of a concrete slab.


No, I am pretty sure that putting the mesh tape on first is the proper way.

Kinda silly for it to come with an adhesive on it if you had to use an imbedding coat.

And the rebar example sounds good, but two different principles are at play. The purpose of rebar is to keep the concrete in a state of compression and drywall tape is to bond the two sheet together.


----------



## Virginia Beach

disantodrywall said:


> I always mud the wall then stick my tape then tape two coats over that some times three. Is that how everyone else does it or do any of you use the spray can adheasive to stick the tape to the walls then mud over that. MY only concern is how long will the adheasive last?


I have used Maxi-Tack spray adhesive for many years. I have used it for paper corner bead, StraitFlex, plastic bullnose, and with paper tape. I walk by repairs that I did 10 years ago and it still holding strong. You need to work really fast if using paper tape because the adhesive tacks up really fast and the paper is flimsy to work with.. It is a trial and error thing. The more you use it, the more confident you are.


----------



## Virginia Beach

svronthmve said:


> Yes, stay away from the spray adhesive in my opinion. I used 3M brand (thought it would be good) on 1 job in my own house, and part of it failed & had to be re-done. The rest of it was hard to work with, but is still holding 2+ yrs later.


I think you are right. The 3M adhesive is junk. I have used it before and the adhesion was inconsistent.... and the paper bead that I applied had alot of air pockets. Maxi-Tack is the way to go. I have never had a failure other than "my own" goof ups while using it.


----------



## willsdrywall

I actually tested the strength of straight flex once, with three different applications. I used some 2x4 to build 3 inside corners that I could later put under stress to see how the material would hold up.

My purpose for doing this was to see how spray adhesive would hold up compared to hot mud and joint compound. This was a few years ago and I can’t remember what brand of spray adhesive I used but it did not hold the corner as well as the mud. I’m certain that I did not use maxi – tack since this forum is the first I’ve heard of it, maybe it would work better. The problem that I saw with the straight flex and spray adhesive was, it bonded well to the paper on the drywall but the paper tore away from the drywall. Not sure if that make sense, simply put it took considerably less force for this type of corner to fail.

Just my opinion, it seems that mesh tape would be easier to apply and finish on butts and tapered seams, in comparison to spray add. I only use paper on my inside corners.


----------



## aptpupil

TNTSERVICES said:


> No, I am pretty sure that putting the mesh tape on first is the proper way.
> 
> Kinda silly for it to come with an adhesive on it if you had to use an imbedding coat.
> 
> And the rebar example sounds good, but two different principles are at play. The purpose of rebar is to keep the concrete in a state of compression and drywall tape is to bond the two sheet together.


that looks like myron ferguson


----------



## TNTRenovate

PrecisionTaping said:


> By Pro's, we meant us. :laughing:
> Myron Ferguson's a puppet for hire.
> He's a public spokesperson for whichever company pays him the most.
> He's fed lines from a cue card and he in turn force feeds it to the public and they gobble it up. Like MudShark said, "Don't think it's the right way of doing things" just because "ThatDrywallGuy" told you so. :no:
> 
> We offer unbiased advice for free!
> We'll tell you straight up what to use and what not to use or what to do and what not to do. How can you trust us!? Because we don't get paid to tell you! :thumbsup:


Isn't this him?

http://thatdrywallguy.com/ferguson_drywall_innovations_inc_003.htm

http://thatdrywallguy.com/ferguson_drywall_innovations_inc_002.htm

Just saying, sounds like he does work in the field, and is into production work. Seems to me that there are some jealous guys out there. :whistling


----------



## JMC1981

Everyone's doing YouTube videos now.. Has got me thinking I should do a video to show people how to use USG Tuff-Hide. A lot of people posting on this board wanting to use it but having no idea how to use it. Then people who don't know how to use it start chiming in with dumb recommendations


----------



## PrecisionTaping

JMC1981 said:


> Everyone's doing YouTube videos now.. Has got me thinking I should do a video to show people how to use USG Tuff-Hide. A lot of people posting on this board wanting to use it but having no idea how to use it. Then people who don't know how to use it start chiming in with dumb recommendations


Do it up JMC! Show em how it's done!
Also, im just gonna ignore that last comment Rob


----------



## Noprofit Ltd.

Young_Buck said:


> I know a lot of people lay mesh tape down, and put premix over it. That's improper. Mesh tape should be embedded in a first coat of hot mud.
> 
> I equate mesh tape under a first coat to rebar on the bottom of a concrete slab.


Uh, what's wrong with putting mesh down first??? Why do you think it has an adhesive on it?? It is DESIGNED to contact the boards, that is the whole point. To put on a coat of mud is of no benefit, as the tape is now floating between two coats of mud . I have always done it that way, never had an issue in 15 years.


----------



## TNTRenovate

PrecisionTaping said:


> Do it up JMC! Show em how it's done!
> Also, im just gonna ignore that last comment Rob


Just remember you owe me one for not saying anything about you know who posting a video by you know who. :whistling


----------

